# Black Coffee on Keto Diet



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive been on the keto diet since monday and I was wondering what the rules are with drinking black coffe on the keto diet?


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

think its OK in moderation mate but too much caffine can kick you out of ketosis I believe. Didnt do me any harm and I drank a couple of cups every morning... think your OK as long as you dont go mad

good luck


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks mate, Im currently only having one when I wake up with all my supplements etc.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Get yourself some Keto sticks from the chemists and check every couple of days to ensure you are in ketosis. Trace amounts of ketones are fine. If you dont get into ketosis in about 5 days then your carbs are too high. Aim for less than 20g a day.

all the best


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

id say at present over the past 3 days Ive prob only had maximum 15g of carbs each day


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

should be in ketosis in a couple of days max then mate. i found it useful to keep a record or plan of what i was eating because you have to be very precise with those carbs. its very easy to let some creep in.

ketostix will help tell you when your def in ketosis - worth their money.

how long do you plan to go without having a cheat meal?


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

Fatbastard said:


> should be in ketosis in a couple of days max then mate. i found it useful to keep a record or plan of what i was eating because you have to be very precise with those carbs. its very easy to let some creep in.
> 
> ketostix will help tell you when your def in ketosis - worth their money.
> 
> how long do you plan to go without having a cheat meal?


Ive just read in my keto thread that at first I need to to a 48 hour carb re feed after the 1st week then 36 hours week after then 24 then 12 week after week. So I think I will be doing that


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

walshydj said:


> Ive just read in my keto thread that at first I need to to a 48 hour carb re feed after the 1st week then 36 hours week after then 24 then 12 week after week. So I think I will be doing that


wtf????

Are you following the Dave P keto diet cause if so thats not what he does!!!!


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> wtf????
> 
> Are you following the Dave P keto diet cause if so thats not what he does!!!!


I was quoting what bigjoe wrote in my keto thread MissBC about the carb refeed when he first did his keto diet.


----------

